# European insurance for the elderly 63+



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

Any reccomendations for personal holiday insurance cover for myself and spouse whilst on holiday in France and or Europe. Me being classed as the older one of the pair?

Thank you
Texas


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

We have annual motoring and personal cover through the Caravan Club.
.
They have paid a claim on each in the last 2 years, both quickly and without question.
We are 71 and 68

Can't fault them.


----------



## 88789 (May 9, 2005)

hi Texas ELDERLY at 63!! i dont think so.


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

Well when we were filling in an online request for a quote from 'on line' insurances (the one with the red telephone) for holiday insurance for me and the wife, they didn't have an age bracket for me, so I reckon they don't want to risk having to insure an 'old codger' of 63.

Texas


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Not a recomendation? But I have saved enough over the last 10 years in Europe by not paying for personal insurance to go Private if we needed to. 8) But with the E111 that shouldn't be necessary surely? 8O


----------

